# Seriously one of the funniest sites ever



## MissResha (Jul 7, 2009)

This keeps us all busy at work lol

AwkwardFamilyPhotos.com

you can literally go thru pages and pages of WTF family photos. good times...good times.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 7, 2009)

Where do you people find these crazy sites? LMAO


----------



## MissResha (Jul 7, 2009)

this one just freaks me out


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 7, 2009)

too funny!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 7, 2009)

[email protected] one of the kid with a glass of wine.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for sharing! we found a site like this at work and it kept us amused for ages!


----------



## chynegal (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol haha have yall seen the one with the possum in the family photo lmao


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 7, 2009)

Hahaha, I love this, thank you for sharing! Now I am going to spend hours on this site lol.


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 7, 2009)

hehe thanks for this..really made me laugh


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 7, 2009)

Oy vey.


----------



## user79 (Jul 7, 2009)

This website is a rip off of the original: SEXY PEOPLE

I love Sexy People!


----------



## ashschu (Jul 8, 2009)

I just discovered that website the other day through Twitter. SO FUNNY! I love that you can browse by category


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 8, 2009)

Hahahaha I love it! Thanks for posting


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2009)

I have this posted on my FB page - it is indeed genius.  Love the shot of the "family with crossbows".  WTF?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Brilliant.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 9, 2009)

The comments on the compound bow shot are hilarious!!! I can't stop laughing!!!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 9, 2009)

SEXY PEOPLE: Nature vs Library pt.2

The blonde boy is working the hell out of those glasses.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 9, 2009)

That site is awesome!!  The naked pregnancy picture is seriously the most disturbing thing I've ever seen!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 9, 2009)

LOL @ me searching through the site, thinking one of my family photos is going to pop up.


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 9, 2009)

one word..........LMAOOOO 
{well more like four}


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_LOL @ me searching through the site, thinking one of my family photos is going to pop up._

 
LOL


----------

